# Male Fitness Model Workout...



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

A quick question...

I'm aiming for this type of physique rather than a massive body builder look.

So what sort of training would I be looking at?

Body builders bulk then cut for a short period of time before comp...but a male fitness model surely would have to look 'cut' all the time...

Intense weight training and good diet im guessing...less bad fats and fewer calories. More protein and fiber based diet?

I am unsure.

Help me please lol


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Have a read at this:

Cover Model Diet : PhD Nutrition

Bit biaed towards own supplement in the diet plan, however you could always change them for your current supplements.:becky:

For starters:

Stay away from ALL THESE:

*1. Crisps -* Crisps are a dieters' worst enemy, simply because there's very little of any actual nutritional benefit in them. If you're going to eat crisps try 'Snack a Jacks', or 'Ryvita Minis'. These come in loads of flavours so there's sure to be a flavour you like. They're low in fat and high in fibre so will help fill you up too!

*2. Chocolate -* If you simply have to have that chocolate moment, try and pick dark chocolate rather than milk, and maybe limit yourself to a day a week you treat yourself to chocolate. Dark chocolate can be good for blood pressure and contains anti-oxidants.

*3. The dreaded 'office cakes' -* Do the amount of cakes brought into your office seem to directly correlate with whenever you are trying to lose weight? If you have to choose from a selection of cakes try and stay away from the high fat cakes, which will typically be the ones with added extras. Try carrot cake, there are loads of natural cakes out there in the shops and at no extra cost.

*4. Jarred pasta sauces -* All supermarkets do an amazing range of pasta sauces, and all offer a healthy option in an array of flavours. Have a good look next time you're in the supermarket and try to pick out the healthy option; they normally taste the best as well. Alternatively, look up home-made recipes online, you can create sauces using little more than simple ingredients such as tomatoes and garlic.

*5. Alcohol* - The best beer to drink is Michelob Ultra if you can find it, with 120 calories in a pint serving. For wine, go for Chardonnay, with around 90 calories for a 4 oz (118ml) serving. As for spirits they are all highly calorific at around 80 calories for a single shot but the mixers are the worst, you can try and have it on the rocks of course or try diet coke.

*6. Takeaway pizza -* Always try to go for thin crust and vegetable options. It's normally the bread that builds up the calories on a pizza; if it's fresh it's a lot better for you.

*7. Pre-packaged sandwiches/baguettes* - When looking for a sandwich always try to have the one with less or low-fat mayonnaise, and always have brown bread. Seafood or chicken is great.

*8. Pop/fizzy drinks* - I would say all fizzy drinks should be avoided, try to go for water at all times. It'll fill you up more, is less likely to bloat you and costs much less.

*9. Sugary cereals* - For breakfast try Oats or Muesli, the fibre will keep you going all day, you can add fruit and honey as well if you prefer a sweeter taste.

*10. Chips* - If you are a chip eater, it's always good to check the back of the packet before you get oven fried chips, to compare the calories to competitors' chips. Homemade chips are best as they won't include any preservatives frozen chips often include. Try not to eat soggy battered chips&#8230; this means no more regular trips to the local chippie!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do i look like a fitness model type bod mardinio?

unfortunately i think i do..

and thats down to not being to eat enuff on a consistent basis to get bigger simple as that...

however watch this space trt has awakened my appetite lol.

have a root around in my journal, theres plenty of examples of how i train amongst the jking around.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you train like any one who wants to build muscle the difference in the looks is down to your diet and the amount of calories you consume......no one decides to build muscle then wakes up massive it takes time and most if not all will achieve the look you are after but then decide they want to go past that so contine to build muscle.....

you train and diet the same how far you take it is down to you


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PScarb said:
 

> you train like any one who wants to build muscle the difference in the looks is down to your diet and the amount of calories you consume......no one decides to build muscle then wakes up massive it takes time and most if not all will achieve the look you are after but then decide they want to go past that so contine to build muscle.....
> 
> you train and diet the same how far you take it is down to you


Thank you for your input. I do relise it takes time and effort, but I enjoy all aspects of the gym and like to set myself goals and will be strict with myself to reach them! I see what you mean about male fitness model being a stage before a bodybuilder as such, does make sense tbf, but I see a lot of people wanting to jump straight into it, which you and I know, takes time and dedication! 

Thanks Cal, I will look into it, I would say you do look like one (even if you don't want to lol, sorry!) But imo its better to look like that, then a massive bodybuilder, such as, Ronnie Coleman shall we say! But thats only my opinion so please no1 take offence!

Cheers Jonny, that made for a good read, and I shall remember to re-fer back to it.

Ive been training for several years now, and only really taken the diet side into more consideration over the past 6-8months and through this site, have already learnt a lot.

Sorry for the long post :tongue1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don't apologise for long posts mate....

to be honest to gain any type of decent physique you need to jump straight in it does take time to acheive any decent goal i am sure you will acheive yours you have done the first important thing and that is setting a goal...


----------

